# The Hercu



## q_1966 (3 Jun 2005)

Just watched the Aviator (good movie by the way) my question is, how is the modern day Hercs related to the one that Howard Hughs built in the 40's, are they the same aircraft, was it redesigned smaller?


----------



## Allen (4 Jun 2005)

Completely different aircraft; the name is the only thing in common. The flying boat that Hughes called the H-4 Hercules is better known as the Spruce Goose.


----------



## Sf2 (4 Jun 2005)

good movie by the way....just watched it last night.


----------

